# Need help with your diet? Don't know where to start?



## Arnold (Apr 28, 2004)

*Burn the Fat, Feed the Muscle (BFFM) is a 337 page fat burning success manual in e-book format jam-packed cover to cover with all the fat destroying methods previously known by only a small handful of the worlds best fitness models and bodybuilders. *

This program contains all the information you'll ever need to help you shed body fat permanently without muscle loss and without using drugs or unnecessary supplements. 

Whatever your goals, when you finally decide to stop making the same mistakes that have been holding you back and you diligently begin applying the techniques in Burn the Fat, Feed the Muscle (BFFM), you can literally choose any body you want: 

1.) The body of a competitive bodybuilder or fitness model 

2.) A lean and ripped body with "six pack abs," and nice muscle definition, 

3.) A fit and lean body with nice shape, and enough definition so you can see your abs and look good in a bathing suit. 

4.) Just look better than you do now. 


*Author - Tom Venuto*





under 4% bodyfat


Real Testimonials:

When I started the program in September, I was 248 pounds with 24% bodyfat. With Tom's information, I have been able to lose 43 pounds - all of it fat. My Body fat is now 12%. I also no longer spend $400 a month on supplements. 
*Jerry McBride,
Philadelphia, PA*


I bought the e-book last October and I'm now so low in body fat you can see the striations. I've often been lean in the past, but never like this. This is Brad Pitt in Fight Club low! I have a hip-bone skinfold pinch of 2.0 mm, which on the accumeasure chart = 4.5% body fat. I couldn't be more pleased. 
*David Samuel
London, UK*


I started the program at 254 lbs and 36% body fat. I am now down to 214 lbs and 22% bodyfat, so I have lost 44 lbs of fat and gained 5 lbs of lean body mass. "
*Dave Mullen,
Gibsonia, PA*


Thank God for your program because I've only been on it for just over a week and I'm already seeing results. I'm fitting into pants that I couldn't get into a 7 days ago. It's a wonderful thing to finally find something that works. "
*Tracy Heptin,
USA*


Burn The Fat Feed the Muscle (BFFM) has changed my life. I have lost 3 dress sizes in 4 months and feel better than ever before. I now have my husband on the program. If we can do it with 4 kids and full time jobs -- anyone can. 
*Lynn Ramirez,
California, USA*


I like the nutrition program because I can customize it to my liking. I never get bored.
*Joanna Crowe,
B.C., Canada*


----------

